

Woolly mammoth could roam again as extinct DNA merged with elephant - Xmindz
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/science/science-news/11488404/Woolly-mammoth-could-roam-again-as-extinct-DNA-merged-with-elephant.html

======
dalke
If you search the HN archives you'll see this topic comes up not infrequently.
I did that now. In one from three years ago, vibrunazo points out "There's a
running joke in the skepticism community, that in the next few years we're
gonna have baby mammoths flying around in jetpacks [1]. That's because stories
of both mammoth cloning and jetpacks in development keep coming back on the
media."

See
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3997443](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3997443)
for the full comment.

Such a project will be time consuming and expensive. Elephants and mammoths
eat a lot and live a long time.

And other than proving that we could do it, what's the long-term goal? Once we
have re-bred the mammoth, do we kill them off and try another species?

Edit: One plan is to have them in the Pleistocene Park
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pleistocene_Park](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pleistocene_Park)
.

